
Google claims to have achieved “quantum supremacy” - blue_devil
https://futurism.com/the-byte/google-achieved-quantum-supremacy
======
blue_devil
Paper: [https://www.docdroid.net/h9oBikj/quantum-supremacy-using-
a-p...](https://www.docdroid.net/h9oBikj/quantum-supremacy-using-a-
programmable-superconducting-processor.pdf)

